# Lizenzkey in erstellten Grafiken



## BillaBong (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mal gehört das wenn man mit einem gecrackten Photoshop Grafiken erstellt, man anhand der Grafik erkennen kann ob sie mit einem gecrackten Photoshop erstellt wurde. Stimmt das oder war das nur so ein i*nter*net gerücht ? Wenn ja wie kann man das anhand der Grafik rausfinden, wie hoch sind die Strafen ?

Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Marius Heil (8. Mai 2010)

Ist ja egal, ob man es erkennen kann, du hast es uns ja ohnehin freiwillig verraten


----------



## Maik (8. Mai 2010)

BillaBong hat gesagt.:


> wie hoch sind die Strafen ?


Zu den rechtlichen Konsequenzen wegen der Lizenzverletzung weiß der Adobe Kunden-Support sicherlich was Konkretes zu sagen ;-]

Wie hoch die Geld- oder Haftstrafe letztlich ausfällt, wird dann auf dem juristischem Wege (Anwalt, Gericht) geklärt.

Eventuelle Schadensersatzansprüche von Dritten sind hierbei nicht ausgeschlossen.

mfg Maik


----------



## BillaBong (8. Mai 2010)

Ok, die Hauptfrage ist aber immer noch offen. Kann man es überhaupt anhand der Grafik erkennen ob es mit einem Orginalen oder gecrackten Photoshop erstellt wurde. Wenn ja wie. 

@ Marius Heil , vielleicht such ich auch einfach nur ein weg um an Lizenkeys ranzukommen :-D
@ Maik, den Adobe-Support mit solchen Lappalien zu belämmern erschien mir etwas overkill ^^, deshalb wollte ich es erst mal hier versuchen. Glaube auch nicht das ich bei dem besagten Support Informationen über Sicherheitsmerkmale in ihrem Dateiaufbau bekomme.


----------



## Maik (8. Mai 2010)

Wenn es technisch möglich sein sollte (wovon ich jetzt mal ausgehe), wird es dir hier wohl kaum jemand auf die Nase binden (können), denn zu dem Verfahren dürfte sicherlich kein Tutorial im Netz publiziert worden sein.

Und solch einen Vorgang (Nutzung einer geknackten Programmversion ohne Lizenz) nennst du eine Lapalie? Dein Unrechtsbewußtsein scheint wohl Schlagseite erlitten zu haben.

mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo!



BillaBong hat gesagt.:


> .....wie hoch sind die Strafen ?


Kommt auch drauf an wo Du bestraft wirst.
In den USA ist es ja nicht ungewöhnlich dass man für eine so schwerwiegende Straftat gleich mal ein paar hundert Jahre hinter Gitter kommt. 
Bei guter Führung kommst Du aber evtl. schon wieder nach 200 Jahren raus. 

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: ich weiss grad nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## BillaBong (8. Mai 2010)

Mein Unrechtsbewußtsein hat doch keine Schlagseite abbekommen  Adobe ist ein unternehmen das einen Umsatz von 2,946 Milliarden USD fährt ( Quelle : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Systems ). Da finde ich es eher ungerecht wenn man sich eine Lizenz für 1000 Euro Kaufen muss um im Jahr 2 Grafiken erstellen zu können mit denen man das Geld nie wieder einfährt. 

Mal davon ab was ich tu und lasse war nie die Rede davon das ich mich Strafbar machen will. Ich wollte es eher viel mehr aus reiner Neugier wissen. Was ich mit dem wissen anstelle ist mir überlassen. Ich wollte auch keine Anleitung wie ich mir einen algorithmus zum errechnen eines Serial-Keys basteln kann, ich wollte nur wissen Ob und Wie man so ein Lizenzverstoss sehen kann.

@Dr. Dau, danke nochmals , ich habe es mir aber dann doch anders überlegt und ziehe die Frage zur rechtlichen Handhabe wieder zurück und wir beschränken uns nur noch auf das Ob und WIe ^^


----------



## Maik (8. Mai 2010)

Niemand zwingt dich, eine kostenpflichtige Anwendung zu erwerben, zumal, wenn sie dann auch noch so selten zum Einsatz kommt :suspekt:

Schon mal im Internet was von GIMP gehört / gelesen? 

Den Gerüchten nach soll es kostenlos, und so der adäquate Ersatz für PS sein, wenn für die Investition die Geldbörse zu schmal ist.

mfg Maik


----------



## BillaBong (8. Mai 2010)

Jo das währe ja meine nächste Frage gewesen, ist der Datei-Lizenzbranding nach einem Laden und Wiederabspeichern mit Gimp weg :-D. Aber soweit sind wir ja noch nicht wir hängen ja immer noch bei dem Ob und Wie. Gimp ist nicht schlecht aber mir gefällt die aufmachen von Photoshop besser.

Ich habe eine andere Idee, wie wir hier vielleicht zum Ziel kommen könnten. Wir die (Tutorials.de) gemeinde möchten ein Projekt mit Dateien erstellen, dessen Herkunft nicht genau bekannt ist. Irgendwie kam das gerücht auf das die Dateien seien mit einer nicht Orginalen Photoshop Lizenz erstellt worden und der jenige der die Dateien erstellt hat ist nicht auffindbar. Währe es irgendwie möglich herrauszubekommen ob die Dateien mit einer Orginalen Photoshop Lizen erstellt wurden um sich nicht Strafbar zu machen, oder würde das Laden und Neu abspeichern mit einem anderen Programm ( z.B. Gimp ) auf den Sicheren Weg bringen ?


----------



## Maik (8. Mai 2010)

Wer im Besitz einer legalen Programm-Lizenz ist, muß sich mit solchen Fragen nicht näher beschäftigen.

Und wir werden das "Ob" und "Wie" hier auch nicht weiter erörtern, geschweige denn aufklären.



			
				Nutzungsregeln hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 4. *Jeder Nutzer erklärt sich mit Folgendem einverstanden:*
> 
> 2. keinen Straf- oder Ordnungswidrigkeitstatbestand zu erfüllen oder sonstige Rechtsnormen zu verletzen, die Rechte, insbesondere Urheber-, Patent-, Marken-, Kennzeichen-, Leistungsschutz- und Geschmacksmusterrechte Dritter zu achten.



Zitat-Quelle: http://www.tutorials.de/nutzungsregeln.html



			
				Netiquette hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 6. Dieses Forum ist kein Tummelplatz für Crackz, Warez, Serialz, MP3z, Moviez usw. Entsprechende Beiträge werden, sobald sie von einem Moderator oder Administrator entdeckt oder von einem Mitglied gemeldet wurden, ohne jegliche Vorwarnung gelöscht. Außerdem wird das Posten solcher Beiträge automatisch die unbefristete Sperrung des jeweiligen Verfassers zur Folge haben.



Zitat-Quelle: http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html

Geh davon aus, dass das "Adobe-Labor" über technische Analyseverfahren verfügt, die z.B. bei einem Rechtsstreit vor Gericht zweifelsfrei  klären, ob eine Grafikdatei mit einer lizensierten Programmversion erstellt wurde, oder eben nicht.

[closed]

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (8. Mai 2010)

BillaBong hat gesagt.:


> Gimp ist nicht schlecht aber mir gefällt die aufmachen von Photoshop besser.


Dazu erreichte mich eben von einem User diese PN:



> Hallo Maik. Du hast den Threat mit "Lizenzkey in erstellten Grafiken" vor ein paar Minuten geschlossen.
> Ich fände es aber sinnvoll den Ersteller noch auf folgendes hinzuweißen:
> http://www.heise.de/software/download/gimp_portable_photoshop_layout/56734
> Er hat ja erwähnt, dass er mit dem Design von PS besser klarkommt.
> ...


mfg Maik


----------

